# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  My asphalt driveway

## peter_sm

I just finished my driveway after many many hours of work and preparation. The actual asphalt topcoat is 30mm thick and took 2 hours to lay. Me and the bro-inlaw laboured for the layers. 
When I get motivated I may put a go to whoa pic by pic story online.

----------


## Project1080

Looks good. Thinking of similar for my place. Would be quicker and easier than paving a double drive. What was the cost for the drive? 
Project 1080.

----------


## peter_sm

The actual 85m sq of asphalt cost $2500, and that was me providing two labourers. Considering the asphalt layer has to provide the hot mix, he owns a tipper truck to get it, a roller compacter, two whackers, all other torches, plates, barrows, screeds etc, I think it was great value. 
My bro-inlaw did the red brick edging. I did the labouring for everything, including the base leveling. 
I would say to get someone to walk in and do the whole lot from the initial concrete drive removal, 30m sq excavation of dirt, 35 tonne of crushed rock delivered and laser levelled, trenches, mesh, concrete, bricks, drains and pits, mortar, mixer, more base, whacker hire, etc. It would have to be a $10-12K job. I worked on this for over a year on and off, probably 150 hours plus spent working on it, and I have removed about $5K from my pocket. 
I still have to make my tall side gates.

----------


## Project1080

Thanks for the update Peter.
I'll investigate this option further. 
Regards, 
Project 1080.

----------


## Yonnee

Looks great Pete.  :2thumbsup: 
We did the same at our place. We don't have concrete cross-overs where we are, and I'm not fond of the look of a concrete drive that stops at the property boundry. Some neighbours have done thier concrete driveway right to the road (which requires a $50 payment to the council for a permit), others have concreted to their boundry, and then asphalted the cross-over, and others have just left the cross-over in crushed rock. And there's a couple of us that have an asphalt drive going all the way down to the road, and in my opinion, these are the best looking. 
Now just got to save up to do the rear driveway (back of the carport slab to the shed), all 200 odd square metres of it... :Shock:

----------

